# Huron



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello fellow fisherman!

fished da huron this mid-mornin to afternoon and was still kind of slow in my opinion.hit only two steel and seen only two more hooked by two other fisherman. only one landed and was probally just legal size (skipper).plenty of walleyes getting snagged, they werent biting much.good water though, they should be on there way!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks for the report and welcome to the site!


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Welcome PHATZ! Thanks for the post.


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ive never fished stealhead before what do they hit this time of year. spinners, eggs or something else. and is walleye fishing legal right now on the huron?


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

WALLEYE SEASON IS CLOSED AT THE MOMENT DUE TO SPAWNING. ....I DO WELL WITH VARIOUS FLY PATTERNS( WIGGLERS, STONES,YARN) AND SPAWN. SOME USE SPINNERS AND CRANK BAITS. MY ADVISE WOULD BE TO WATCH SOME OF THE PEOPLE THAT ARE CATCHING FISH AND ANALYZE THEIR FISHING TECHNIQUES.WOULDNT HURT TO ASK SUM QUESTIONS EITHER.WHEN I STARTED FISHING THIS RIVER ABOUT FIVE OR SIX YEARS AGO I DIDDNT KNOW WHAT TO DO EITHER .BUT NOW I KNOW THE TECHNIQUES AND DO HOOK FISH THERE USUALLY AT LEAST ONE STEEL A VISIT.HAVE FAITH IN WHAT YOUR USING AND BE PERSISTENT AND I GUARANTEE YOU WILL SOONER OR LATER HOOK INTO HURON CHROME.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey phatz! Is there certain times or is fishing decent all day. What type of rod do you use, What do you think about a fly rod?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

do the walleye and steelies use the fish ladder at flatrock to go further up the huron to belleville lake dam??


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Steelies yes, walleye for the most part do not.

Last year the DNR shocked and tagged 200 'eyes and put them in between the cauffers. The Huron River Fishing Association checked the ladder to see how many came up. We did this twice a day for something like three weeks and only one 'eye passed. That one wasn't tagged.

Everything, and I mean everything, else can pass that ladder: steelies, a few salmon, lots of musky, 'gills, sucker, carp, bass, you name it, yet 'eyes are few and far between.

Its really frustrating because according to Gary Townes of the MDNR Fisheries Division, the stretch of river between FR and Belleville is an awesome ecosystem for 'eyes, yet they can't get past that ladder.


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

junkie, i prefer a 9' noodle rod myself, but do ocasionally use a fly rod.,only caught one on it though. about the time thing, its really a toss up in my opinion. ive seen them caught all diffrent times of the day.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

I was there from 7:30 - 12:00 today. No steel killed the eyes though, what a blast, had fish on the whole time.Good Luck Gents.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Seen a Steely taken friday afternoon, and that was it other than eye's.
Lots of people using Mister Twisters and jurk baits hooking the eyes all over the body.(Pukes)
Super sad not to see the DNR down there writing tickets.
Has anyone ever gotten a Steely on a Mister twister?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I had this same conversation with someone the other night, He had seen one taken on a twister that evening.

I haven't done it, but I see a few taken every year. Usually its by someone who has no idea what He caught. "Is this a trout?" lol

Its always on a white one fished slow.


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

Alright, this is going to sound stupid, but, I've lived by the Huron all my life. I fished there many times. never had much luck at all. Could someone tell me the 'proper' way to drift spawn? From what size hook, to proper split shot size, weight and placement. All I've ever gotten outta Flat Rock were snags. I'd appreciate an introductory post on spawn drifing. I am more a hunter than fisherman, and I'd really like to hook up with some steel this year. Even if I don't land it, I just want to feel it on the end of my line...... Thanks.....


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

HEY I SHOOT DEER, I PUT A BOOBER ON MY MAIN LINE, THEN A TWO WAY BARREL (SPLITSHOT ON MAINLINE AGAINST THE BARREL),LEADER LINE (I LIKE 4LB,@ ABOUT 24"), THEN HOOK AND BAIT.PRETTY SIMPLE. THERE ARE ALOT OF BOOBERS ON THE MARKET BUT CHECK OUT THE ORANGE AND BLACK ONES BY THILL, THEY ARE NICE.TRY THIS ABOVE THECOFFER AND BELOW THE DAM, TRY DIFFERENT DEPTHS TILL YOU FIND THE FISH........GOOD LUCK!!!!!

PHATZ


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

Thanks for the rig setup info PHATZ. I guess I'm just intimidated to go down there. I know how I feel when a novice hunter 'gets in the way'. I don't want to get in the way of others, or snag lines with others. That's why I haven't spent more time down there. I want to check it out though. I'll try your setup. I have a 12ft aluminum row boat with a 8hp johnson that I've used in the huron last year because there were so many people by the coffer (and I didn't want to get in the way). Never had any luck though. The day I was there, the DNR was shocking the water to tag walleye. Man, was there tons of walleye. Floating right on by. Big ones too. They said that they came across a few steelies and some Musky too. It's nice to know whats in there, but it's better when you find out by having it on the end of your line!


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Junkie...I was there on Saturday from 6am-11am. My brother and I caught 8 walleye between us. Were you one of the guy's between the dam and the big oak tree on the far side of the river? (Across the walking bridge) That's where we were fishing.

We had a great time even though we didn't hook a steel. The guy's that were fishing around us were good guys as well. One guy's son (probably 12 years old) is a heck of a fisherman. (He was wearing a camo one piece) Reminds me of my childhood. The young man was very focused and caught more walleye then anyone out there. I was very impressed with his abilities to properly fight a fish. He was adjusting his drag during the fight, taking his time and landing just about every fish he hooked. Very impressive young fisherman. There was a second young man there that did a good job as well.

Wickedcarpenter...I once caught a 16 lb steely on a green mister twister while fishing the St. Joe. Ended up taking me down river about 150 yards and we had to pull anchor and chase him down. What a fish that was! I was 15 or 16 years old and it's still the biggest steely I have ever caught. I would have put him on the wall if I had the money.

Peace,

G-MAN


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't fish twister tails but could see where a steelhead could confuse it for a Egg Sucking Leech or Woolly Bugger in the water since they have the same action.

I think folks question fishing them since many snaggers use them to disguise their fishing methods. As with a fly, spawn, wax worms or any other bait, it's the methods used that make a snagger a snagger. Not the bait.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Garrett, I was fishing 20 yds down from that 7 yr. old kid, boy did he have a good time, so did we. I was there with my dad, we will be going back this friday (tomorrow) at 3 p.m. , I got a new 9 wt. ST. Croix with an ORVIS Battenkill reel, im dying to try it, My first name is Willie, if your going to be there look me up. Good Luck.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Fished there this morning 1-6am.
Seen 2 males and a hen landed all chrome!
2 were stockers on the smaller side 3-7lbs, The other male went around 12-15 lbs.
The warter is on the low and the Steel's were biting on size 14 flies.


----------

